# Extending trailer tongue



## CedarRiverScooter (Aug 29, 2017)

I acquired a jet ski trailer, which overall is much better than the marginal spartan trailer I have for my 1648.

I am considering buying some 3x3x1/8 tubing & extending the jet ski trailer tongue.

If I do this, I would like to go a little long so as to get the boat farther in the water during launch.

I would need to add 6 foot of tongue to have the boat fully over trailer frame.

The welding will not be an issue.

I am wondering if there will be any extraordinary loads during towing or other surprises that I am missing.

Your thoughts please!


----------



## eshaw (Aug 30, 2017)

One thing I would investigate would be the rated capacity of the springs under it. It might make a difference if your boat will be fully loaded. If you can figure out the tongue weight it will help you determine the loads the frame is/will see.


----------



## Stumpalump (Aug 30, 2017)

I've drug mine thru hell and back. That's an 18' Grumman. 





I did a very detailed build thread on the Expedition Portal site. Probably worth getting a screen name to see the pics if you are an outdoorsman anyway and want to see what I ran into. 

https://forum.expeditionportal.com/threads/159299-Fitting-an-18-canoe-on-a-jet-ski-trailer

.
.
.
.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Aug 30, 2017)

Thanks Stump for the good info!


----------



## RADAR3321 (Sep 1, 2017)

I currently working through the same issue and some things i have found is, when buying the tubing it may actually be easier (and cheaper) to buy a whole length of metal then the length you want. ie they where going to charge me $80 for a cut 12 foot piece or $90 for a full 24 foot piece. Also since metal is cheap I would replace the whole tongue instead of welding on a length. For me it is as simple as unbolting two bolts and sliding the piece on i want. Hope my headaches make your project easier.


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Oct 8, 2017)

I plan on doing this to my trailer as it dosent have enough tongue between the boat and truck.

Mine is an older tilt trailer so it has about 2.5' of overlap in the frame and Ill just lose the pivot bolt and drill new holes to refit it about a foot longer..


----------

